
Air Taxi Startup Lilium Raises $90M for Electric Mini-Jet Service - imartin2k
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2017/09/05/air-taxi-startup-lilium-raises-90-million-for-electric-mini-jet-service/#2fdfdfb7377f
======
api
This would so fly (pun intended) in the LA metro area. There are tons of rich
people who would pay for 20 minutes from e.g. Santa Monica to Irvine when the
drive can easily be two hours around rush hour.

